# Can I set my tiller motor up with remote controls?



## clayfish (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm very new to outboard motor and don't know a whole lot. I just bought a boat that came with a 1977 15hp Evinrude model # 15704m. I'm rebuilding the carbuerator and putting a new seal kit in the gear case. I would really like to put a console in the boat but don't know if it's possible. Are there any throttle, shifter, and steering controls available for this motor. I see alot of throttle controls on ebay and was wondering if they would work. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sccamper (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome clayfish.

I have not looked into the conversion, but most are built with the option with little to change needed. Hopefully one of the other guys can help.


----------



## daniel_loz (Jun 17, 2009)

I was somewhat interested in this myself for my '76 Johnson Seahorse 25 hp. I was looking toward a remote stick steer setup. I did a google search but came up empty handed.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is the deal.Some motors are made in two different versions,remote steer and tiller steer.If you can find out that your motor has a remote steer brother,then it's usually a simple parts swap with controls.Those that don't have a remote steer brother will require some fab work.Most of the time its as simple as a few cables,levers and a stick or wheel for steering.

Here is one idea if you do not have a motor with a remote steer brother to rob parts from.
https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=280463


----------



## daniel_loz (Jun 18, 2009)

I am almost positive that my 76 Johnson Seahorse 25hp has a version with the remote steering/throttle setup. I think I have seen a couple of videos on Youtube of some boats running that version.


----------



## va_sc_fisher (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a 20 hp Evinrude w/ tiller - was thinking about stick steering, would that work instead of a steering wheel? How do you control the throttle, is there a generic throttle control on the market that will work?


----------



## Tech Sergeant Ken (Jun 28, 2009)

FWIW, I have a 1986 Evinrude 15 hp that is set up for remote steering and throttle, so I know it is possible. It can be costly unless you buy everything used. I have a 16 ft jon with a metal side console, steering wheel style helm, and throttle lever mounted to the sidewall. This is what I think it would cost new:

side console: $200
kit to adapt motor to remote: $200
steering wheel and cables: $350
Throttle lever and cables: $200

Used would be much, much cheaper. Probably a couple of hundred dollars depending on choices you make and deals you get. Often, someone with a problem boat will get rid of the whole thing for a cheap price, and you can gut out the steering wheel, throttle lever and cables. The side console is a bit of a problem unless you make one yourself. I used top know a website that sold them ($169?), but I lost the URL.

I found this console for $100 while googling: https://springfieldmo.kijiji.com/c-Cars-vehicles-Boats-SIDE-CONSOLE-FOR-BASS-OR-JON-BOAT-BLUE-GREY-WITH-LIVE-WELL-W0QQAdIdZ126326658

Here is a link to the side console like I have [scroll to bottom of page]. https://alumacraft.com/boat-options/boat-options.php

You can see what parts are needed to adapt at shop2.evinrude.com. Select OB ACCESSORIES from the drop down at top left, navigate to 1977 and 15 hp and look at the diagram for remote control.

I don't have any experience with stick steering but it seems like a good idea, and less costly.

Just my two cents..

Ken


----------

